# P4C800-E Deluxe - PC3200 Memory compatibility problems



## Jonathan Bray (Oct 19, 2003)

Looking at the various postings, it is clear that the P4C800-E Deluxe is a superb motherboard when it performs well, but it is equally clear that it has a lot of potential problems. I believe that memory compatibility is one of them, and I think that it would be useful to gather some information on this.

I have been trying to resolve a problem with my P4C800-E, and my provisional conclusion is that there is a memory compatibility problem. I had assumed that any PC3200 modules would work with the P4C800-E Deluxe, and purchased four Crucial 512MB ECC modules (Part Number CT6472Z40B). However, the Asus manual provides a Qualified Vendor List, detailing the modules that Asus certifies are compatible with the P4C800-E Deluxe: the list is very short, and in most cases it states that a maximum of 1 or 2 DIMMs should be used - not exactly what you would expect when the board is supposed to support 4GB. For example, it states that you can use a Micron MT8VDDT1664AG-403B2, which is a 128MB module - but only one of them!

With my Crucial modules installed, I get an initial POST error message “System failed due to CPU overclocking”. N.B. I have not even tried to overclock; all the relevant BIOS settings are at default. 

I downloaded Microsoft’s own memory test utility, and ran it. It performed six tests, and the memory failed each one. I then tested each module in turn (whilst removing the other three), and all four modules failed all the tests. Finally, performed the same tests on the modules with them installed on a Giga-byte board, and they sailed through them successfully. 

My provisional conclusions are:
- the memory modules are, in themselves, OK
- there is a compatibility issue between the motherboard and the DIMMs
- both the failure of the memory test and the POST message are due to this incompatibility.

I contacted Asus about this 3 - 4 weeks ago, but they have not yet given an answer. I am still following this through.

Other than the POST message and the failure of the memory test, the PC seems to be working OK. But I have not yet used any of my memory-hungry applications, and there is clearly something very wrong given the failure of the memory test. Given the limited range of certified memory for the P4C800-E Deluxe, it would be good to find out the extent of the compatibility problem. N.B. Some memory vendors have assured me that their DIMMs are compatible, but it was clear that many of them are not aware of the issues. It is not enough to specify PC3200 memory; _the architecture, size of the component chips, number of layers, etc. are critical_. One supplier likened the P4C800-E Deluxe to a high performance sports car, that needed to be tuned extremely carefully.

I have found very little information on this subject. If we can build up some data on this, we will be able to assess the extent of possible memory compatibility problems, and may be able to identify available modules that will work.

If you use PC3200 DIMMS and would like to provide some feedback, please post against this thread giving details of 
1. Your memory configuration (number of DIMMS, size, rating, manufacturer and model number)
2.	Whether _with Speech Post Reporter enabled in the BIOS (and speakers connected!)_ you encounter the POST message “System failed due to CPU Overclocking”
3.	Whether your memory passes the Microsoft memory testing utility, mtest, which is available at http://oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp

*Jonathan Bray*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For your information, the modules that Asus say will work are as follows:
Max No. x Size Manufacturer Model
2 x 256MB Transcend TS32MLD64V4F3
2 x 512MB Transcend TS64MLD64V4F3
4 x 256MB Transcend TS32MLD64V4F3
2 x 512MB Transcend TS64MLD64V4F3
4 x 256MB Kingston KVR400X64C25/256
2 x 512MB Kingston KVR400X64C25/512
2 x 256MB Kingston KVR400X72C25/256
2 x 512MB Kingston KVR400X72C25/512
2 x 256MB Winbond W9425GCDB-5
4 x 512MB Winbond W9451GCDB-5
4 x 128MB Infineon HYS64D16301GU-5-B
4 x 256MB Infineon HYS64D32300GU-5-B
2 x 512MB Infineon HYS64D64320GU-5-B
4 x 256MB Samsung M381L3223ETM-CCC
4 x 512MB Samsung M381L6423ETM-CCC
1 x 128MB Micron MT8VDDT1 664AG-403B2
1 x 256MB Micron MT16VDDT3264AG-403B2
2 x 256MB Micron MT1 6VDDT3264AG-403B5
4 x 256MB Hynix HYMD232646B8J-D43 AA
4 x 512MB Hynix HYMD264646B8J-D43 AA
1 x 256MB TwinMos M2G9I08AFATT9F081AA4T
1 x 512MB TwinMos M2G9J16AGATT9F081AA4
4 x 256MB Apacer 77.10636.465
2 x 512MB Apacer 77.10736.464
2 x 256MB ADATA MDOAD5F3G315B1ECZ
2 x 256MB ADATA MDOSS6F3G31 JB1 EAE
4 x 256MB ADATA MDOWB5F3G316B1EAE
4 x 512MB PSC AL6D8A53T1-5B
2 x 256MB CORSAIR CMX256A-3500C2
2 x 512MB CORSAIR CMX512-3500C2
1 x 512MB KINGMAX MPXC22D-38KT3R
4 x 256MB Micron MT8VDDT3264AG-40BC4
4 x 512MB Micron MT1 6VDDT6464AG-40BC4
1 x 256MB ATP AG32L64T8SQC4S
1 x 512MB ATP AG64L64T8SQC4S
2 x 512MB TAKEMS MS64D64020U-5
2 x 256MB OCZ N/A (based on X4W560840A-40) 

Most of these are difficult or impossible to get hold of. The only option for 2GB of ECC memory is the Samsung, which my supplier has advised me is no longer available.


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

ALSO post your memory VOLTAGE setting, i.e. default or what you changed it to. 

-clintfan


----------



## subman (Oct 5, 2003)

WOW!! you actually typed out that Ram list  If you want to check out a longer list download this 2 page PDF file - more ram added to that list  

http://usa.asus.com/products/mb/socket478/p4c800-d/P4C800_DDR400_QVL.pdf

Even my el-cheapo PSC ram is in this list


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

1. Your memory configuration (number of DIMMS, size, rating, manufacturer and model number)

1GB: 2x Kingston #KVR400X72C3A/512 PC3200 512MB DIMM with ECC. 
Installed in slots A1 & B1. Running 400MHz according to POST and Dual Channel mode according to Intel Platform Configuration Utility. All settings Auto.

2. Whether with Speech Post Reporter enabled in the BIOS (and speakers connected!) you encounter the POST message “System failed due to CPU Overclocking”

No, it doesn't say that. SPR is enabled in the BIOS, and the speakers are on.

3. Whether your memory passes the Microsoft memory testing utility, mtest.

Failed every test. Always the same block of addresses from 0009fbf0 onwards for at least 4 words, the words come up as zeroes no matter what the Expected pattern was. But the system runs XP Pro fine. Totally stable, never a single crash or BSOD. I'm a bit suspicious of the test.

-clintfan


----------



## MARCVTEC2000 (Nov 5, 2003)

Hmmmm I find this strange:

I am using (2) Corsair XMS512 -- 3200C2 sticks and they are not even listed in the chart ASUS recommends. They do however recommend the 3500. 

Even more strange was that I could overclock the 2.4C 20% to approx ~2.887 GHz on that ram. The PC was extremely stable, no rebooting or glitching. However, as I pushed to the 30% envelope, my board died. Causing me to go back to my retailer for a new replacement. Needless to say I have to wait 2 weeks for the replacement because this board is in so much demand.


----------



## rgrove (Nov 7, 2003)

I've used Mushkin memory for every machine I've built and they are extremely reliable. Although they are not on the Asus list of qualified memory, I had no compunctions about using them as they have been perfect for me in the past. When I wrote to them they recommended the Level One 1Gb pair of PC3200 saying that "it wasn't worth the performance boost to go to the Level two sticks". I bought the pair and have them running in my Pc400-e at 2-3-2-5 with a 2.8Ghz overclocked 5%. Voltage is set to auto in the bios. Here's a link:

http://www.mushkin.com/epages/Mushk...3fc0a801050656/Product/View/990880#asusp4c800

From the extensive websearching I did on this board before I bought it, I knew there would be memory issues and I would have to buy top-grade memory. Corsair was the memory type that consistently came up with problems on this board. Since mushkin is my memory of choice, it hasn't been a problem.

-rg


----------



## subman (Oct 5, 2003)

Sorry posted to wrong thread


----------



## KurkO (Nov 25, 2003)

I've got a serious problem! I set up a Pentium IV 3.0 Ghz using 2 512 Mb 400 Mhz Dual Channel DDR Memories... They are Samsung M368L6423DTM-CCC. The system is highly unstable... it freeze in less than an hour generating a metallic "sbonk". I checked the compatibility Asus list and I saw that the Samsung model supported by the Mobo is theM368L6423ETM-CCC. (just ETM instead of DTM) I went to Samsung website to see the difference and I found that the first one is D-die based and the second si E-die based. I absolutly have no idea of what is that... I just don't want to but another incompatible model of memory... what do you suggest me? Are there any BIOS options that can I change to make my actual memory works? What does X-die based means?? Thanx in advance


----------



## Mental_Myopia (Oct 10, 2003)

My memory is listed in my sig. Those are four 512MB modules.

Speech Post is off.

Haven't bothered to check with the utility since I've had no system problems. I do get the three short beeps at startup, though.

I'm using the default voltage, although I may try the 2.75v soon.

I did try setting the timings at 2-2-2-6, since that's what it's rated at, but I crashed and had to reset the BIOS. After that, I decided to use the SPD since it could boot up with that set to auto. When I get back home, I'll run that CPUID to see what it's autosetting the timings at. My modules use the plug-n-frag technology which automatically sets the timings to the lowest latency possible, so I trust things are fairly good. This is what the Corsair LL modules have that the C2 modules lack. This might be why the LL modules like to do silly things in these boards. Perhaps with four modules, my timings won't be as good as if I used only two modules.


----------



## boaluva (Nov 28, 2003)

Corsair XMS Extreme Memory Speed Series, 184 Pin 256MB DDR PC-3200 - OEM
Specification
Manufacturer: Corsair
Model: CMX256A-3200C2
Speed: DDR400(PC3200)
Type: 184 Pin DDR SDRAM
Error Checking: Non-ECC
Registered/Unbuffered: Unbuffered
Cas Latency: 2-3-3-6-T1
Support Voltage: 2.6V
Bandwidth: 3.2GB/s
Organization: 32M x 64 -Bit
Warranty: Lifetime Model#: CMX256A-3200C2 

wil that memory work on asus p4c800-e? i bought 2 of them..i also plan on using dual ddr option


----------

